# Happy 1st Birthday Atlas!



## Atlas_721 (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday to our handsome boy, Atlas! Mommy and daddy loves you so much and glad we have you!


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy birthday Atlas! That's one good looking pup


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday, you handsome boy!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! He's a great looking dog. Did you think his coat would change so much?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Atlas_721 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Happy Birthday! He's a great looking dog. Did you think his coat would change so much?


 At first, I wasn't expecting such a big change in his coat. But after doing some 'research' on the sable color Shepherds, found out that their coats could get lighter/darker up till the age of 3. I am kinda anxious to see how he turns out then. And I have noticed small new markings on him, but just little ones.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Atlas!!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Atlas, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Man, what a handsome pup!!!! Enjoy him!!!! Bob


----------

